# Halloween Pranks



## Kara315 (Aug 13, 2005)

Does anyone have any pranks that are fun to do on friends and that would scare them?


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Depends on the age of the friends...

My kids are scared by someone jumping out and yelling...

I'm terrified by being named a defendent in a civil suit...

There's a lot of ground in between those two you can cover...


----------



## Kara315 (Aug 13, 2005)

my friends are 15 years old , but one gets scared really easy and i'm having a halloween party and was wondering what i could do to scare them


----------



## DeadlyNightshade (Aug 19, 2005)

Kara 315,


I used to work with a woman who had 7 kids (ugh!!! I can't imagine trying to make 7 different costumes every year!!!) anyway, her oldest son used to dress up as a scarecrow and lay on the lawn, face down, near their front entry pathway, as the little trick or treaters walked by he would reach out and grab their costume or ankle or treat bag!!! LOL now, remember that people are weird these days and could sue? also, this is not a great "gag" for older people who come to the house with Heart Conditions and High Blood Pressure...also, remember...some kids have asthma or heart problems too...so .... in conclusion... may be you could do something similar without actually "touching" the Trick or Treat ers.... Like maybe suddenly sit up and moan or something...but they did say that this "trick" of theirs was the hit of the neighborhood and that everyone got a kick out of all the squealling and screaming and giggling!!! Halloween is so fun....hope this helps out?


----------



## jcarpenter2 (May 30, 2004)

Something on the same line.
Put out a stuffed scarecrow, about two weeks before halloween. This gets people use to seeing the prop. Then on the big night replace the stuffed prop with a real person dressed up as the prop. Anything they do will scare the crap out of most people.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I would not recommend laying down where people could kick you as a position to scare somebody from.
They could kick someone right in the face or eyes, or break teeth out.
In one haunt a short guy showed up to work , they put him in a werewolf mask with a woman's fur coat and since he was short, he was told to "Crawl around", a very few minutes later he was complaining about his ribs hurting, someone had kicked him in the ribs(It was so easy to do this) he got some ribs broken......


----------



## HouHaunter (Jun 9, 2005)

If your friends homes have a mirror in their bathroom that fogs over from the shower then this will work for you:
Go visit each friend, excuse yourself to the bathroom. On the mirror write with your finger something frightening like "GET OUT", or "I SEE YOU". Breathe on the mirror, creating a fog, and the letters you wrote will appear. Do not wipe off let it dry. The oil in your skin prevents water from forming on the mirror where you wrote your letters. 

A great joker will never claim responsibility, let someone else say they did it for fame and fortune, then they will also be the one that takes the fall. Two for One I love those.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

HouHaunter said:


> If your friends homes have a mirror in their bathroom that fogs over from the shower then this will work for you:
> Go visit each friend, excuse yourself to the bathroom. On the mirror write with your finger something frightening like "GET OUT", or "I SEE YOU". Breathe on the mirror, creating a fog, and the letters you wrote will appear. Do not wipe off let it dry. The oil in your skin prevents water from forming on the mirror where you wrote your letters.
> 
> A great joker will never claim responsibility, let someone else say they did it for fame and fortune, then they will also be the one that takes the fall. Two for One I love those.


If you have seen the movie Gothaka (sp?) on a glass window it said "Not Alone", same idea, well when I was in the shower my daughter did that on our bathroom mirror, I scared her as I ran into her room and said "Not Funny".

Ever sence that I always do it on hotel bathroom mirrors


----------



## harhar66 (Sep 27, 2004)

Ooh -- great idea HouHaunter - love it, love it! What an evil mind! I hope I can use it sometime. Most of the friends we visit - we don't get to use "their" bathroom very much - mostly the kids or 1/2 bathrooms. Don't want to really freak out wee little ones! But I like how your mind works!


----------



## HouHaunter (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh they have kids - which means there are baby monitors about. SOOOOOO hide the receiver in their room, take the other piece (can't think of what it is called) that records the sound, and have fun late one nite. Also works with those those good walkie talkies and they have a better range. Down side you might not get it back. Don't forget to make those sounds from the movie Signs.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

I have 3 books dedicated to dirty tricks and I'm not sharing.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Fireballs, anyone?
I grew up on a farm. We always had acetylene. As adolescents, we soon discovered that a balloon full of acetylene will "explode" when a lighter gets close enough. Not a huge bang, but a momentary flash of flame about 2' across. Mr and some guys from the Judo Club got a bunch of kids one Hallowe'en night by hiding in a Cabbage field with a bunch of black balloons sprayed with Flat Black paint. The gas is heavier than air, so you need to tie them to a stiff wire. The hardest part was getting the lighter to remain alight in a breeze. I'll never forget those kids' reactions. We could hear them out on the road- "Whoa! Did you see that?" Then fire off another one and see them run away! The second year we were even more organized. We had a huge crowd gathered. Then a big blue Ford pick-up truck pulled up. It was my Dad!
I think you could use butane for the same effect. Enjoy.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

fill a balloon with hydrogen and tie a toilet paper wick about 4 feet to the end light the wick and let'er fly. makes a decent boom. I don't think they make crystal drain-o anymore so finding the hydrogen is up to you.

Using a shotgun shell primer and a mouse trap makes a nice booby trap for a would be pumpkin smasher. It could land you in jail though. making bombs is frowned upon these days.


----------

